# Freeze 24-7 IceCrystals™ Anti-Aging Prep & Polish



## Dawn (Aug 28, 2018)

*Restore your Radiance with Freeze 24-7*
With summer almost coming to an end, we are left with the dreaded uneven skin tone and texture. For instant gratification, Freeze 24-7’s *IceCrystals™ Anti-Aging Prep & Polish *is here to help tackle blemishes, skin discoloration, and scarring to instantly reveal your most radiant skin!

*Benefits*


Illuminates and rejuvenates dull, dry, lifeless skin, restoring a healthy glow
Improves circulation and the production of elastin and collagen, which helps repair skin damage due to aging, sun, and environmental aggressors
Decongests acne-prone skin and helps reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles, sun spots, blemishes, hyper pigmentation, and enlarged pores
For all skin types except active acne
 
*Key Ingredients: *


*Calibrated Crystals*—uniformly shaped diamond crystals that glide over skin without irritation
*Basil Oil—*provides a cooling and toning sensation while detoxifying and stimulating congested skin
 
USAGE: Apply to warm, damp skin daily and gently massage face in an upward, circular motion for 1-2 minutes; rinse well with water. For sensitive skin only, use 2 to 3 times per week. 
PRICE*:* $65.00 2.5 oz.
AVAILABILITY: www.freeze247.com


----------



## sarahusa (Sep 25, 2018)

thanks


----------

